# Ariens Platinum 24 or something else????



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello, I have a small snow removal business and do residential driveways with snowblowers. My main weapon of choice is a Toro 621qzr, thing works great for 90% of the snowfalls. I also have an Ariens Compact 624e, its not a new model but has a tecumseh engine and seems to work okay. The problem I have is with overflow on the sides of the machine, it seems limited by the size of the auger and impeller. I like the 24" width and would like to keep with that, however I feel I need more capacity if that makes sense. If I have to go over the driveway twice I would rather use the Toro 621, there is a threshold where the Ariens Compact 24" works well, however it is only slightly above that of the Toro 621. I have had zero issues with the Ariens or Toro and I like both units very much, not a huge fan of the 2-stage toros but I am open to options. So my question is would the Platinum 24" be my best bet or are there other options that would suit my needs. Here is a couple pictures of the fleet and how I store them between houses, space is limited and I like to be able to grab one blower without moving the other out of the way, this system works out well, Ideally I would keep the Ariens pointing forward however the truck is 2wd and I need the weight close to the back, I also have 2 large bins with salt stored in between the wheel wells. Thanks.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't mean to sound critical, but I am thinking that this is an issue of too much snow being fed to the augers. I completely understand that time is money. But in this circumstance, the augers and impeller are not capable to keep up with the feed rate. 

You could consider a couple things to prevent this: 1. take 1/2 to 3/4 passes 2. slow down 3. some folks have attempted to extend the sides of the bucket with sheet metal with marginal success. 

Shy of that, you are going to need a machine with a bigger auger and impeller.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, yes auger and impeller size is my issue. That's why I'm thinking the platinum 24 might be a better fit, the compact 24 has a tall bucket but can only move so much snow at a time. I do typically only take a 3/4 width bucket swipe to try and minimize spill over. I usually go on speed setting 2 or 3, any slower seems like crawling, I think the extra 3-4" of impeller and auger would make a notable difference, I'm not really looking to go wider as most models seem to continue with the same size impeller/auger until you get into the pro series. The platinum 24" appears to have the highest power per inch of width and also auger to bucket ratio.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Locallawncare said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes auger and impeller size is my issue. That's why I'm thinking the platinum 24 might be a better fit, the compact 24 has a tall bucket but can only move so much snow at a time. I do typically only take a 3/4 width bucket swipe to try and minimize spill over. I usually go on speed setting 2 or 3, any slower seems like crawling, I think the extra 3-4" of impeller and auger would make a notable difference, I'm not really looking to go wider as most models seem to continue with the same size impeller/auger until you get into the pro series. The platinum 24" appears to have the highest power per inch of width and also auger to bucket ratio.


 Sounds like you did your research. I would at least look at the deluxe 24. I have the same engine as the platinum 24, but in 30" width and that thing moves the snow. Sounds like funds may not be an issue (tax write off) so yes, the platinum 24 would serve you for many years as long as you do maintenance on it. Good luck.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

The Ariens Special addition deluxe 28 (921036) may better suit your needs due to increased HP.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info, yes the Deluxe 30" appears to have the same engine as the platinum 24", didn't realize they made a Deluxe 28+ appears to have 291cc which is close to the 306 of the platinum 24 and deluxe 30. Also noticed that on the ariens website it now says SHO beside the platinum 24 and 30. Did they change something and make them more powerful or something? SHO (super high output), might just be a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm still undecided on what machine if any to get, still got lots of time before winter but I'm stilling thinking for me personally the Platinum is the best in terms of compact size with powerful performance.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

SnowGuy69 said:


> The Ariens Special addition deluxe 28 (921036) may better suit your needs due to increased HP.





Locallawncare said:


> didn't realize they made a Deluxe 28+ appears to have 291cc which is close to the 306 of the platinum 24 and deluxe 30.


As SnowGuy69 mentioned, you could get a "Super" Deluxe 28 that has a 342cc US made Briggs (only a couple left from McHenry). But for a snow removal business, I would think the Pro 28 would be nice with that 420cc engine?


----------

